

Ask HN: Would you use mobile augmented reality? .) - Radzell

My idea for this summer YC is a augmented reality platform to sell and advertise products. Basically giving regular 2D ads added interactivity. My problem is here in New York i been pitching the idea at events and it seems no one is interested. I thought it would of been a fun idea to be able interact with your favorite product or new products as well as have the ability to purchase them afterwards. I have been spending the past few months building this thing, but no one here seems interested is this a good idea?
======
mirsadm
I don't think its such a bad idea but you're effectively asking people to make
an effort view ads. If you're after interactive ads then it might be more
interesting to use something like Kinect to provide interactive advertising at
shops. For eg as people walk past a store you can have 3d characters on the
screen pointing at them and interacting in some fashion.

~~~
Radzell
The idea was really meant to take on things like QR code which people really
use know as the medium drive people attention from the real world to the
digital. Is it really that much of a leap to say people would treat this
product the same or is there not enough inncentive.

